# [UPDATE] Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!



## DaStash (3. Februar 2011)

*[UPDATE]*
Nach dem die Parodie mehr als 1,25 Mio. mal heruntergeladen wurde, bedankt sich der Entwickler dafür mit "Rank Up" und "Bloody Screen" Wallpapers.

Download:
BLOODY SCREEN!! SO REAL!! Duty Calls wallpapers!
RANK UP!!! Duty Calls wallpapers
SERGEANT OF THE MASTER SERGEANTS MOST IMPORTANT PERSON TO THE MAX!!

Quelle:
Bulletstorm (Bulletstorm) on Twitter

*Original:*
"The Duty Calls", so heißt die innovative Marketingkampagne mit welcher die Bulletstorm Macher "Epic" und deren Partner "People Can Fly" und "EA" für Aufmerksamkeit sorgen wollen.
Die spielbare Parodie von Call of Duty ist eine lustige Nachahmung, wie der Name schon sagt, der äußerst erfolgreichen Spieleserie "Call of Duty" von Activision. In der knapp 5 Minuten langen Demo werden sämtliche Kritikpunkte der Reihe, wie dünne Story, leichtes Gameplay etc. auf die Schippe genommen. Das knapp 700MB große Minispiel kann unter folgender URL heruntergeladen werden.

Download:
The Duty Calls

Quelle zur News:
The Duty Calls: Bulletstorm-Macher nehmen Call of Duty aufs Korn - Golem.de

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilZSUAPCO1U

MfG
DaStash


----------



## skdiggy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

das video ist ja mal geil,besonders die ranks


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Geil..."Boring"---->.


----------



## Arthuriel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Es ist einfach viel zu witzig.
Vor allem das Ende, denn der Boss ist fast so leicht zu beeindrucken bzw. überreden wie Homer (Wir erinneren uns: "Ich bin schwer zu beeindrucken. Oh, ein blaues Auto!").


----------



## -Phoenix- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

geil  ich will auch mal "Sergeant of the master sergeants most important person of the extreme sergeants to the max " werden ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Ich krieg das Grinsen auch nicht mehr weg, zu geil das Video! 

MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Beste News ever


----------



## Explosiv (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Bla, bla, bla...I´am an enemy--->Peng. Boring, boring...muhahaha, einfach zu geil das Video. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Klartext (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*



Zu geil...


----------



## Rabi (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Herrlich


----------



## Arthuriel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Da sind viele (bzw. fast alle) Gegner, die es z.B. in der Welt von Zelda gibt, schwerer zu besiegen.

@Phoenix: Sind wir nicht alle im tiefsten Inneren ein bisschen "Sergeant of the master sergeants most important person of the extreme sergeants to the max"?

P.S.: Das Spiel im Video ist übelst leicht, allerdings habt ihr alle übersehen, wieso es eigentlich extrem schwer ist:
Ihr werdet alle vor lauter Lachen vom Stuhl fallen, sodass die Gegner euch mit Leichtigkeit besiegen können.


----------



## Iceananas (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Die Schlussszene :'D


----------



## MaJu1337 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

ahhahahaha   
Zu Geil !!! 
Genau das braucht man um den Leuten zu zeigen wie ******** CoD nach MW1 geworden ist


----------



## Ceyone (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Endlich mal ein guter Call of Duty teil seit langem,
und auch noch umsonst!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

I´am an enemy " please shoot me ". Das Ranking ist geil, das müßte in die Realwelt umgesetzt werden. Da könnte dann mancher 3 Sterne General nur noch quer auf einem Sattelschlepper mitfahren wegen dem Namensschild oder den Schulterklappen.
Nr. 1 zu Geil für diese Welt. Bla Bla Bla.. Bla Bla Bla ...


----------



## Medcha (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Lange nicht mehr so gelacht...
Mein Favorit ist das Missionbriefing. Aber der Rest ist fast genauso gut.

Es sollte mehr witzige Spiele geben. So wie bei GTA, die Radiosender. Inhaltlich sind die meisten Games doch recht platt.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*


----------



## Seabound (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Ahab (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

DER Hammer. xDDD Zieh ich mir heute Abend gleich mal rein.


----------



## MaJu1337 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

RANK UP !!!!! SERGANT OF THE MASTER SERGEANTS MOST IMPORTANT PERSON OF EXTREME SERGAENTS TO THE MAX

Bloody Screen !!! SO REAL !!!!!


----------



## Jami (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Richtig gut


----------



## -Moof- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*


----------



## JohnMo-UT (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

So Real


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

YMMD DaStash!


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Bin ich der einzige der das nicht gut fand? Also das einzige was ich da Lustig fand waren die Namen der Ränge aber sonst "Boring"!


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Ego-Shooter-Fan wa?


----------



## butter_milch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Genial


----------



## Beachboy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

"bloody screen...so reeeaaaall"


----------



## -Moof- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

bin auch shooter-fan 
aber als paro.. doch geil gemacht----
kringel mich immer noch----
humor ist doch was wundervolles


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ego-Shooter-Fan wa?


Ja bin ich.  Aber zocke auch sehr gerne MMORPG´s. Naja ich finde es nicht lustig.


----------



## pibels94 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

   i won´t give the bomb to you....

give us the bomb and put your hands up

ok 

zu geil, ehrlich


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Das Beste COD SEIT LANGEN !!!!


----------



## Rizzard (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Was für ein Zufall, erst diese Woche kam ein Interview mit dem CEO von den Black Ops Machern (Hr. Olin?), das die COD-Reihe sich deshalb nicht großartig ändert, weil der heutige Spieler jegliche Änderung sofort blockiert und keinen Anklang findet, und jetzt kommt auch noch ein Video, das genau diese Monotonie aufs Korn nimmt.


----------



## s1n88 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Der "Boring-Sound" ist einfach der hamma !!!


----------



## Reytiros (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

epic


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Echt wirklich genial  
Dennoch bin ich sozusagen mit Call of Duty aufgewachsen, deshalb finde ich das nicht soo toll 
Ich hab schon als kleiner Junge Cod 1 gespielt


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

here is your objective blablabla blablabla einfach der HAMMER das video und das game  Big Thanks!!!


----------



## Bene11660 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Genial 
Es führt vor Augen wie eingerostet diese Spieleserie
wirklich ist. Alles nach COD 5 ist Spielerisch nicht
so toll


----------



## FrittenFett (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Das Spiel hat das Potenzial, dass da jemand nen Speedrun draus macht... 

Übrigens: KI gibt es gar keine....


----------



## Core #1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

ich lad es grad, noch 5 minuten. schön das es sowas gibt, auch wenn ich die CODs ganz gut finde. trotzdem, neue KI und neue grafik müssen beim nächsten teil her.

aber ich wette, das passiert NICHT. verkauft sich trotzdem gut...


----------



## -Masterchief- (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat das Potenzial, dass da jemand nen Speedrun draus macht...


Omg was hat das damit zu tun 
Ausserdem find ich son Speedrun Zeugs sowieso Schwachsinn...


----------



## FrittenFett (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Weil das einzige, was einen aufhält, die Sequenzen sind... ich sag nur 





> Like in a movie.


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Alter xD Ich habs mir direkt geladen xD


----------



## Memphys (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*

Call of Duty ist das einzige Spiel mit einer NIKI (Nicht-intelligente künstliche Intelligenz)

Die Ranks hauen rein, ich find das wär nen Mod wert ^^


----------



## DaStash (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare "Call of Duty" Parodie!*



Memphys schrieb:


> Die Ranks hauen rein, ich find das wär nen Mod wert ^^


Hehe, dass stimmt. Ich hätte sowieso mal wieder Bock auf ein Game was von Grund auf zu tiefst parodisch ist und von seinem schwarzen Humor lebt. Als ich das Video gesehen hatte musste ich dabei an die guten alten Monkey Island und Sam&Max Zeiten denken. Wird mal wieder Zeit.  

MfG


----------



## GTA 3 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

bbbbbbooring


----------



## daDexter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Genial, haha


----------



## Alex555 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

zwar etwas extrem dargestellt, aber es stimmt  
Es kommen immer iwelche superwaffen vor : 
   Cod 4 Rakete mit Nuklearsprengkopf
   Cod 6 Rakete mit Nuklearsprengkopf der die USA trifft
   Cod 7 Nova Gas , vllt auch mehr, hab die kampagne nicht durchgezockt 
Das mit den ranks ist echt geil, 70ranks in cod 6 = sinnlos , jeder freut sich nur noch über lvl hack  
Einfach nur Genial


----------



## Marc1504 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Stark...besser als das Original - vor allem ehrlicher


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2011)

Wie es aussieht bin ich wirklich der einzige der das nicht lustig findet. Naja jeder hat seinen eigenen Humor.


----------



## Low (3. Februar 2011)

Ihr glaubt nicht wieviel ich gelacht habe...Mein Bauch tat so weh. Hoffe das Spiel bekommt mehr downloads als die CoD 7 (Steam) Version.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

 isses geil!
Bestes COD ever... und ich dachte schon, die Serie ist für mich gestorben


----------



## DaStash (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht bin ich wirklich der einzige der das nicht lustig findet. Naja jeder hat seinen eigenen Humor.


Kennst bzw. spielst du denn die CoD Reihe?
Also ich habe es meiner Freundin gezeigt, welche gar keinen Bezug dazu hat und selbst sie fand die Parodie witzig. 

MfG


----------



## fuddles (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Ja man kriegt das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht. Ob meine alte HD 4650 hier auf dem Arbeits PC ausreicht?^^
Bloody Screen....so reaaaaal.


----------



## DaStash (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Ging mir gestern auch so, den ganzen Tag. 

MfG


----------



## -Masterchief- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Vielleicht sollten die erstmal gucken das sie eine Demo bzw die Exe mit einem 64 Bit Betriebssytem kompatibel kriegen bevor sie sich über andere lustig machen 
Oder läuft die Demo bei euch


----------



## cookiebrandt (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Also ich hab' keine Probleme auf Win7 x64 damit.


----------



## Charlie Harper (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Zuu geil


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die erstmal gucken das sie eine Demo bzw die Exe mit einem 64 Bit Betriebssytem kompatibel kriegen bevor sie sich über andere lustig machen
> Oder läuft die Demo bei euch


 Das ist keine Demo, das ist ein vollwertiges Spiel.

Mit 64bit hat das eher nicht zu tun, bei mir läufts auch nicht (XP x64), aber ich denke aus einem anderen Grund, der sich mir jedoch nicht erschließt.


----------



## underloost (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

das Game is einfach nur derbe geil. vorallem die Rankings und "Dialoge" sind der Hammer


----------



## STSLeon (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Geil, muss es mir gleich nochmal ansehen


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Also ich finde die Idee als Werbekampagne für das eigene Produkt sehr gut. Es sollte viel mehr solcher parodischen Spiele geben, schliesslich gibt es mehr als genug Input! 
Wer weiß, vielleicht hat sich gerade ein neues Genre aufgetan. 

p.s.: Mal sehen wann es den ersten DLC gibt. 

MfG


----------



## FrittenFett (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

...welcher dann einen zusätzlichen Stock hinzufügt...


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Hehe, genau oder ein neues Level wo der "leader of bad guyes" seine "nucelear missle bomb" wiederhaben möchte. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Bin mal gespannt ob auf diese Parodie eine Antwort folgt.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Das wäre zu geil und dann hätten beide Unternehmen etwas von dieser Werbekampagne.  

MfG


----------



## Menthe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Wie geil ist das denn? 
Gleich mal runterladen: Boring, Boring


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Kann es mir gerade nicht ansehen, aber das wird sobald wie möglich nachgeholt. 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Parodie von IW "FIFA Sucker World Cup - Same procedure as every year!" oder "We Need Speed - Every year again!".
Ausgerechnet EA sollte die Gusche imo nämlich nicht zu weit aufreißen.  Ebensogut könnte IW kritisieren, dass in BF quasi jeder Soldat James Bond-Like mit jeder Sorte von Vehikel, Ausrüstung und Waffe umgehen kann.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Kann es mir gerade nicht ansehen, aber das wird sobald wie möglich nachgeholt.


Ach da verpasst du nichts, dass Spiel ist einfach nur.."boring, boring"..! 

MfG


----------



## FrittenFett (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Vorhin noch mal reingezogen.... 

"I have an eye patch and moustache, so I am the leader of the bad guys...and I won't give the nuclear missile bomb to you!"

"Give the nuclear missile bomb to us!"

"Ok."

VICTORY!!!


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

ich hab vor kurzem mal cod:mw angefangen - die tutorial-mission und der erste einsatz haben mir schon gereicht. 
bei dem video konnte ich erst mal keinen unterschied zu den von mir gespielten levels feststellen. dann aber doch: die grafik im video ist besser!


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

is ja mal geil 
Gleich mal downloaden!


----------



## Jan565 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Einfach nur zu Genial gemacht. Ein Call of Duty einfach mal nur auf Fun aufgebaut. 

Erst mal Saugen und dann mal anzocken 

"Boring"


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

"I am an enemy, too"  Und dann noch die Ränge [was _imo_ bei allen Shootern Müll³ ist, nur Skill sollte zählen!] **hrhr**


----------



## inzpekta (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Ich schmeiß mich wech...

I'm pointing on you and say somthing serious...


----------



## SuRReal (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

saugeil, viel Liebe zum Detail


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

"Here is your Objective
Bla bla bla secred base...bla bla bla nuclear missle bomb"

Einfach genial, wenn sich der Humor in Bulletstorm wiederfindet, wird das ein unterhaltsamer Shooter.


----------



## XtreMe- (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*


Oh mann  Wie geil ist das denn? Ich krieg mich irgendwie nicht mehr ein


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Lang nicht mehr so gelacht 

Ist das eigentlich schon die komplette "Story", oder lohnt es sich, die ~800MB zu laden?


----------



## Menthe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Ist die komplette Story, aber laden schaden trotzdem nicht


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Nein wie geil.... "boring boring" ...

gleich mal laden


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

mega goil, gleich mal ziehen xD  "schmeiß mich weg vor lachen"


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Lang nicht mehr so gelacht
> 
> Ist das eigentlich schon die komplette "Story", oder lohnt es sich, die ~800MB zu laden?


Genau, dass ist die "komplette Story" aber laden lohnt sich in jedem Fall, schließlich muss man das selbst erlebt haben! 
 Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt ja bald ein DLC heraus. 

MfG


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Wie gesagt ich kriegs unter Win 7 64 Bit immer noch nicht zum laufen 
Irgendwer das gleiche Problem ?


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Mhh, dass ist komisch bei anderen Spielern mit Win7@64 bit läuft es. Versuch es doch einmal als Administrator auszuführen, vielleicht klappt es ja dann.

MfG


----------



## Menthe (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Bei mir läufts ohne Probleme mit Win7x64.


----------



## fuddles (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spielbare --"Call of Duty"-- Parodie!*

Dito.

Bloody Screen sooooo real


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2011)

Es gibt ein kleines UPDATE, siehe erste Seite.  

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (19. Februar 2011)

Jetzt auch mal gespielt, sehr geil!  "Master Sergeant of the VIP Sergeants to the Max" oder so..


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mal gespielt, sehr geil!  "Master Sergeant of the VIP Sergeants to the Max" oder so..


Hrhr, ja, ist immer wieder lustig. Kann man gar nicht genug von bekommen. 
Schön wäre es wenn die Entwickler nach dem Erfolg sich dazu hinreißen würden eventuell ein Update zu veröffentlichen, ich habe Blut geleckt! 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (21. Februar 2011)

Sollte der nächste COD-Ableger eine Releaseverschiebung haben, hat Duty Calls vielleicht etwas bewirkt, und die Entwickler überdenken ihr monotones Verfahren.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2011)

Klar das wäre super und wünschenswert aber bei den Absatzzahlen befürchte ich das sie keinen Grund sehen etwas zu ändern, frei nach dem Motto:"Never change a running system".

Naja, hoffen wir mal das Beste. Ich fände es toll wenn sie sich wieder mehr an Call of Duty eins und zwei orientieren würden. 

MfG


----------

